

Ask HN: How does thepiratebay manage to keep its domain name - mnml_


======
wmf
Here's the "law" on domains: <http://www.icann.org/en/udrp/udrp-
policy-24oct99.htm>

Basically a domain name can only be taken away if it infringes a trademark,
which TPB does not.

~~~
jacquesm
They might lose it in a forfeiture though. Assuming someone can figure out who
owns it in the first place :)

